# E60 and E39 M5 side by side



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

That E60 test mule seems to be a diesel of some sort doesn't it...the tail pipes are pointed downward.

From that angle is seems to have a very E46 like shape, only bigger.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Correct, It's a 3.0 Liter Diesel. (dual-tips)


----------



## SoonerE39 (Oct 10, 2002)

If it weren't all taped up and had some better wheels, I think it would look OK. I hate to say it but I'm beginning to get used to the Bangle designs (Except the Z4 trunk is still way too short).
I think this car will look better in person.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

this is the best E60 picture I've seen so far, hope they fix the front too


----------

